# Boags Honey Porter



## Doc (13/8/03)

The Limited Release of Boags Honey Porter sounds pretty good.
Will have to hunt it down.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## GMK (13/8/03)

_*Boags Honey Porter*_

Doc, Thanks to your post I went out and got me a 4 pack for $9.96
Carton is $49.85.

I don't know where they get there stout style from - because it is not dark.
I would class it as a Brown Porter....
It has mild aroma - fairly neutral with slight malt and hint of honey.
it is a nice brown amber colour. Not much head.
Taste:
NICE...Starts of very clean, big malt middle, followed by some dry meady flavours. Finishes fairly clean and crisp with a linguring slight dry mead after taste.
IMHO - this is not a sweet beer. The honey adds a nice depth and dimension to the beer. The balance is good.
The new hops must have been lightly used and more for bitterness - though this beer is not bitter - than for aroma.
The hops are very nondistinctive - as compared to POR, Cascade, Fuggles - yuk - etc.
Now a nice aggresively hopped beer with the new hops might show some other traits that are not evident here.

As an unusal brown porter - it is not too bad. 
However, i feel that a decent home brewed one would be much better.

It is worth a taste test. I would prefer the Cascade Autumn to this though.

Happy Tasting - Hope this helps :chug:


----------



## GSRman (14/8/03)

Hmm interesting, i picked up a 4-pack last night.. the 1 i had may have still been slightly too warm, but i got a BIG head on it, and not from the pouring, and it had a potent honey smell, hard to describe, but like a boutique honey smell..


----------



## crackers (19/8/03)

$9.96 for a 4 pack!!

im from so called boags country and i was charged $12.80
something just aint right.

i personally thought the cascade four seasons winter warmer was a soomther drop.

cheers


----------



## GMK (19/8/03)

so far the Cascade Autumn is the best seasonal beer i have had.
Followed closely by the JS Strong Ale.


----------



## Vindaloo (25/8/03)

The best seasonal I've had is Squire Colonial Wheat. That was an *amazing* beer. I've got a 4-pack of Boags Honey Porter in the fridge so should be tasting it tonite (with some luck, hope my ball and chain don't give me hass). I'll need it too, my car is giving me grief!! A set of new thermostat housing bolts and a couple of hours should do the trick though.

Vinds.


----------



## wee stu (25/8/03)

I had a few Boags Honey Porter the other night and was very pleasantly surprised. I haven't really been grabbed by any of the other Boags seasonal or limited editiion brews.

This one was a bit too much burnt amber for my idea of a porter, but nicely bitter. 

Dreaded the idea of the leatherwood honey, it is such a distinctive taste, but to me it seems to have fermented out well - leaving more of a pleasant herby touch late on the palate, rather than the cloying taste some homebrew honey brews have. 

Not sure I caught much of the "limited edition Van Diemen hops", but would be interested in finding out more what other people think. 

It was good enough to make me buy a carton for my next social club function - and Vintage Cellars should have it nationally for under $50 a carton. 

Poured my first one warmish and it had a head like a mother in law. 20 minutes in the fridge (maybe around 4 degrees) and it was fine. Next one was too cold and relatively bland.


----------



## Moray (27/8/03)

I got a bottle of the honey porter, and a 4 pack of cascade 1st release.

tried the honey porter, and thought it wasn't bad, but I wouldn't be in hurry to buy/try it again.

the cascade 1st release on the other hand was great.
I would definatley get this again.


----------



## Gough (27/8/03)

Cascade 1st release?? Don't know that I've come across it before. Can you fill me in please?

Thanks,

Shawn.


----------



## Moray (27/8/03)

I think that was the name.

it's one of their seasonal brews, the idea is it's only brewed for one day, using the first hops harvest of the season, and brewed the same day the hops are harvested.

style was (from memory) amber ale, with nice hop aroma and flavour, well balanced with the malt.


----------



## Gough (27/8/03)

Thanks for that Moray. I'll keep my eyes open for it.

Shawn.


----------



## Snow (27/8/03)

I think it's called first harvest?


----------



## Moray (27/8/03)

Yeah thats it, i knew it was 1st something


----------



## Gout (29/8/03)

I tried the Honey Porter today and well it was better than i expected.

Not really a porter as far as i thought, but i could tasete the honey (not overpowering) nice bitterness at the end.

Wouldn't drink a lot, but once off was nice

the first sip was very sweet, and honey flavoured.
second was fine though.

not really much aroma (from the bottle) and colour or head i couldn't see (drinking from the bottle)

all in all a nice once off beer.

I also scored a LCPA and MSB IPA 
all at lunch i was over the moon (up the sterrt from work i never knew the shop was there)


----------



## Doc (21/11/03)

Went searching through my boutique beers fridge and cracked a bottle of the Cascade First Harvest 2003 beer.
Has a nice nose, but I not too keen on the beer itself.
I can't really put my finger on what I really don't like about it but the aftertaste is quite sweet.
Not getting the big fresh hop taste and aroma I was expecting from a beer touted as being special because of first season hops.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (21/11/03)

listen to these barstards big d , I'll love to be able to go out and buy all these different beers
Still I can leave my car unlocked !


----------



## big d (21/11/03)

and dont forget the house and the harley batz.
im still to convince the local to get the james squire range up here.
thats the beauty of holidays for us remote brewers batz.
send the women to the shops and we hit the hbs and bottlos and go ape.
shame it doesnt happen a bit more often during the year.


----------



## kook (21/11/03)

Batz,

Leif and Demetri from the IBS will ship beer to country WA at a reasonable price.

Look up "International Beer Store" in the phone book, and give them a call. I'm sure they can email you a price list and shipping costs.


----------



## big d (21/11/03)

hi kook
when last in perth leif took my details and reckons they were trying to get an oz wide service going.
$20 to anywhere in oz if all went to plan.
my fingers are still crossed.
you may want to ask him about this next time your down that way.

cheers
big d


----------



## kook (21/11/03)

As far as I know its less than $20 to country WA (dont quote me on that though!). He already ships there regularly.

It'd probably be a good idea ringing him up and asking to join the members club. That way you'll get the bimonthly beer packs ($50ea + shipping). You get a nice selection of brews to taste. If you time it so you just make a big purchase once every 2 months you'll save a lot on shipping.

He was in the paper (West Australian) recently actually!


edit - No expensive beer for me till christmas  I just spent a lot on scotch  I've got a fair bit of homebrew to tide me over for a few weeks anyway.
Christmas is different though. Belgian time!   Last year I spent over $100 on christmas / boxing day beer. For myself :blink:


----------



## Batz (21/11/03)

Beer club?
Bi-monthly $50 beer packs

Where do I sign ??

:chug: :chug: :chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## kook (22/11/03)

INTERNATIONAL BEER SHOP 
69 McCourt St West Leederville 6007 (08) 9381 1202


----------



## Goat (22/11/03)

I was there a couple of hours ago (begging to sleep the night) and apparently the big Belgian load being delivered (shot) in January now :angry: but a small one is due next week. They are great guys to talk to (Mark and Lief) about what's coming up anyway - I'm sure they'd help out with you distance challenged folk. 

And get some *Abbaye De Rocs* when you make an order - better than sex.


----------



## Batz (22/11/03)

I am gunna give these guys a call Monday , like to sound of the members club


----------



## big d (22/11/03)

batz
you will be blown away by the variety of beers these guys carry.next time in perth it will be one of the first shops i hit.so many beers(about 300 varietys)so many to choose from.  

holidays cant come quick enough for me.


----------



## Doc (7/3/04)

So did anyone have a go at brewing a clone of this beer ?
I bought a few when it came out and am having the last one now.

The honey notes are still there. 
Tastes great. It has aged well.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Snowdog (17/8/13)

I wonder if there is any chance this brew will be made again. Had a few bottles once, and really liked it.


----------



## Josh (17/8/13)

Snowdog said:


> I wonder if there is any chance this brew will be made again. Had a few bottles once, and really liked it.


10 years on from the OP, 9.5 from last post. This goes straight to the GF for Greatest Thread Resurrection in History.

I remember drinking the Cascade 4 Seasons Autumn from when I was in Tasmania many years ago. It was an Amber Ale. I wonder how it would stack up these days. At the time I loved it.


----------

